# Terminology question...



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

How would you refer to someone who primarily shows dogs, but will have a litter for sale every couple of years? They do all the health testing and provide a three generation pedigree. I would not call them a backyard breeder. Is hobby or show breeder the correct terminology? Sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Are they having the litter to enhance their breed lines/quality? Do they do all proper health testing before breeding and screening of potential homes before selling a pup? Then that would be a reputable, hobby breeder in my mind.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

yup, I'd go with Hobby breeder

This is going to be more info than you asked for, but a general "schedule" of terms that I go by(I had a wiered conversation about this one day and we spent like an hour defining these!!) broke down classifications(Im a science person, I like things to be classified).

Puppy Mill: Litter after litter after litter soley for profit with no consideration given for the animals. Animals are kept in deplorable conditions.

Commercial breeder: Litters are again bred soley for profit. Generally a kennel set up is in play, but animals are kept fairly clean, basic vet care may be given, but no health testing is done, and bettering the breed is a foriegn term

Back Yard Breeder: A person with one or two dogs who decides it would be "fun" to have a litter, and a little profit off of it wouldnt be bad. They will breed to another dog they have, or a friends dog. No health testing is done.

Hobby Breeder: A person who exhibits their dogs, compleates all reccomended health testing, and breeds to improve their selected breed as a whole. 

Working Breeder: A person who breeds dogs to do a job, hunting, herding, service dogs, etc. These dogs are not generally bred to a written standard, but other breeding standards are in place like trainability and instinct. Many of these breeders do preform health tests(especually for problems that would affect a dogs working ability)

So, thats my system! haha, of course, there are people in between, there are people who show and dont do health tests, there are people that do health tests but have no other stnadard for breeding, etc, etc, but this is a general, easy waay to look at it!

Natasha


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

AgilityHav said:


> yup, I'd go with Hobby breeder
> 
> This is going to be more info than you asked for, but a general "schedule" of terms that I go by(I had a wiered conversation about this one day and we spent like an hour defining these!!) broke down classifications(Im a science person, I like things to be classified).
> 
> ...


Excellent primer...thanks for taking the time to prepare such a thorough explanation!!!


----------

